# Anybody up for an experiment ?



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm having this delusion that people are holding their cell phones side ways
to take pictures of their tanks/w and this is causing so many pictures to come out on here looking sideways also.
Could someone test this out. I have no cell phone to do this with.
If this is actually the cause of the sideways pictures we could talk the moderators into making some kind of formal announcement about it.
Or if it doesn't have anything to do/w it that would put that out of my mind.


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

Daisy said in another thread that you have to "teach" your phone which way is up. Even if the photos are already right side up. 

There might be a difference between iOS and Android as well.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Yup, the two ways I know of to do this would be to crop the photo, or rotate it even if you up have to rotate it all the way back to original. 

If you're not previewing the post, you won't know how the photo turns out. That's how I discovered the sideways thing in the first place. Some photos turn out ok, some are not ok. 

It was frustrating to say the least. My first post previewed sideways, then I rotated the photo sideways, thinking the forum page would post it the proper way. Wrong!!! It posted it the saved new orientation. So I flipped it all the way back. 

Since then I've had no issues. 

@Diana was the one who came up with the "teach the phone which way is up concept". I knew the tricks but didn't know what to call it.

And yes, with the iPhone as far as I know if you turn the phone sideways to take a picture and the volume button is not up, it may get confused which way is up. I may be wrong, this is just what I have observed.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I have a photo shop which I use for my pictures since it's a
camera and not a cell phone. I notice that when I turn the camera sideways to take a picture it will need to be rotated while using the photo shop if I don't want it to be
sideways in the gallery on my computer.
That was what made me think this sideways picture thing was related.
Is it not possible that a side note cold be placed for this say at the bottom of the
pop-up for loading pictures ? It is terribly distracting to try to see algae etc on those
sideways photos which seem to be quickly increasing in numbers.


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

Interesting. I also use Photoshop, and it automatically rotates the photos so they are right side up. (Windows doesn't, but Photoshop does.) The difference must be whether the camera puts this data in the image file.

One good thing about Firefox - it lets you right-click and rotate the image, so if it's not right side up, you can fix it. At least in your own browser. (With the ImageZoom extension.) I find myself using that function a lot at this site.


----------

